# Sandö Open 2009 (Sweden)



## Zerwaz (Dec 11, 2008)

We're having a Cube competition here in Sweden.

The date will be January 17.
Map: http://maps.google.se/maps?f=q&hl=s...4955,2.460938&g=sandö&ie=UTF8&z=15&iwloc=addr

Events are not fully decided but of course the usual ones as:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
4x4x4
5x5x5 

Pyraminx
Megaminx

Magic
3x3x3 BLD
Snake
3x3x3 Team-solving
2-4 relay

Maybe some more...

Sleeping places? We're fixing you up with sleeping places for free! 

Free Entry!

Email me with questions if you are interested: [email protected]

EDIT: We didn't see that Kenneth had already posted a thread about the competition..


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tommy, I had already started a tread about Sandö here 

Edit: and now I saw your comment about it, well it was solved =)

I delete that old tread and leave this, it's nothing in it yet anyway, just two short post by me.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 10, 2009)

One week to go...

We who lives around Stockholm has booked a mini bus to get there (it's nearly 500 km from here). The bus has got 9 plaaces and we are 8 so far...

So if someone likes to join us and can get to Stockholm before 15:00 Friday you can have a seat in the bus for the cost of around 400 SKR (40 Euro).


----------



## Claesson (Jan 10, 2009)

Or if youre a nice guy or a supercuber (or both (!)) perhaps we could sponsor your carseat (and i hope that someone else then me think so )


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it's OK, It makes 50 skr for each of us and if nobody takes the seat we have to pay it anyway.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, 2 days to go, this is your wery last chance, we are still offering a seat in the bus for free 

It's nothing fancy about this competition at all, it just the second most nordic competition ever (Trondheim is in the lead). But there are no really fast cubers registred, Mattias Claesson will probably win most cubing events. So if you are decently fast and would like to win a bunch, then this will be easy as takeing candy from a child.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 21, 2009)

Grzegorz Luczyna came but he did not own us as much as we first thougt (Grzegorz studys in Sweden and speaks Swedish, we had no idéa about that until the day before the competititon), well, in Pyraminx it was no question, he was twice as fast as second place 

I messed up two of my solves so I did not even get second, before Grzegorz said he was comming I was pretty sure of a win. Same thing with 2x2x2, there I ended in place 4 (in the first round I was second, just behind Grzegorz).

But I won Snake because Tommy Holm DNF'd his average. (use the link in my signatuire to find the results).


----------

